# Trying Hard To Be A Rolex Channel Swimmer ...



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

I have this watch and it is a bit of a puzzler - I wonder if anyone could provide any info on it. It is an 18 carat gold 1930 Stayte watch but looks like it's trying hard to be a Rolex Channel Swimmer! Under the balance wheel, it says Ret. C. 10 - I've never seen that before and would love to know what it stands for. I'd really welcome your thoughts on the watch.


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Its certainly nice


----------



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

Thank you. I forgot to mention that it has a Francois Borgel case.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very nice, can't help, but I'd have thought earlier even, maybe 1920's. Ideal size I'd guess - samll as a man's watch by to-day's standards, but cetainly big enough as a Ladies nowadays. :yes:


----------



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

Not too bad for size really - 30mm wide excluding the winding crown. The date of 1930 suggests that the design was inspired by the Rolex Oyster Channel Swimmer which was worn in 1927 by Mercedes Gleitze.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Margot, is there not a Hallmark if its 18k? That would give a closer date at least? and where it was hallmarked = country of sale originally usually. :yes:


----------



## Margot (May 19, 2009)

Yes, here is a photo with the date letter for 1930:-


----------

